# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Trade Shows?

## kjw1231

Hello,

  Looking to get any information on any upcoming regional shows in the East.

  Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Bev Heishman

Our state association does not have a regional show. We do however have a state meeting Oct. 12-14 in Lancaster, PA that offers 28 hours of CECwith 6 nationally known presenters and an exhibit hall that has 20+ vendors.

We are offering the Advanced ABO exam on Sunday for those interested.

For further info contact RHavenar@teamingassociates.com

----------

